# Scared to Death!



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I know if I go to the doctor he will want to do a colonoscopy. He talked about it a couple of years ago when I went. I have IBS, but he wanted to look for polyps or maybe a twisted something or other.The preparations sound awful, and the test itself sounds very scary.Are there any other ways they can tell other than a colonoscopy (or other procedure involving your hiney)?I have been having bleeding, but it's bright red, fresh, and doesn't last long. (Third time I wipe I don't see anymore.) The blood is not in my stools. It's coming from a fissure or hemmorhoid, I guess. I feel if I could have at least one bowel movement a day I wouldn't have all this going on! I go for days without having one, then it's hard followed by D. It lasts all day long and leaves me weak and tired. Blech.Any advice?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

Did you doctor tell you to take fiber (like Citrucel or Fibercon) to help regulate you? I'm usually IBS-D and my doctor has me taking Citrucel every day to help regulate me. Good Luck!


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Does the Citracel work (I mean to get you regular)It always made me have MORE diarrhea. Are you supposed to keep taking even if this happens. Just wondering.....


----------



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

You know Bookworm227, a colonoscopy is really not that bad. I have read some experiences from other people on the board who may beg to differ, but for me, it was quick and relatively painless -- as a matter of fact, I was almost completely unconscious the whole time. I worry about the fact that you have so much blood because that can indicate a much more serious problem than IBS. If it is just a fissure or hemmorhoid, the doc can probably find out just from a sigmoidoscopy -- which does involve your hiney, but it's not nearly as invasive as a colonoscopy. He just basically takes a look at what's going on around and just inside your butt. I know, it sounds pretty ucky and undignified, but I think it is EXTREMELY important that you see a doctor about this so you can rule out much more serious problems.Hang in there, it will be okay if you take care of yourself! So many of us have been through this... I know how unpleasant the wondering is, and knowledge is power.


----------



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

Just a PS, Bookworm, check out the thread a couple down ("Having a Colonoscopy..Can't bear the thought...HELP needed Please!"), as I think there might be some comfort there for you...


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I agree with Another Sufferer, so check out the thread below this one. Here is the link, just click on it: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=28;t=000105 Hope this helps.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks to all who answered. I checked out the thread and it did provide me with some reassurance.There are some things I'm going to try first before I go back to the gastroenterologist. Right now I'm having a bad flare up of it and I just can't imagine adding the stress of knowing what was coming up to this. So I'll wait until I'm flared-down, so to speak, and ask to be knocked completely out.The preparations aren't as scary as to me after ya'll talked about them. Hey, I'll probably be able to read a whole book in one day, eh? As for the procedure, if I'm knocked out and don't explode after the procedure I'll be fine. For some reason I guess I thought I'd have to hop up from the bed and just run to the bathroom - but from what ya'll are saying it sounds as though you're pretty much "empty" anyway. With the type job I have I figure I'll take off 3 days. One for the prep day, one for The Day and one for the day after. Hopefully I could work it to where The Day is on a Thursday so I can have the rest of the weekend to pamper myself for being a "big girl" about it.I still dread it, but I think the comfort of having a diagnosis (or no diagnosis except for IBS) far outweighs the dread.


----------



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey, just wanted to let you know that I've had a problem with internal hemerrhoids, and it sounds exactly like what you described- the blood is a very bright shade of red, and certainly not in the stool. Just some reassurance!


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Alongtin - what do you do for the internal hem's?


----------

